# Is my internet speed too slow for deathmatches without lag? GTA Online PS3



## amodoko (Jan 12, 2013)

Was just wondering this because I do lag from time to time online, but the obvious times I'm lagging are only once in a while and I can live with that. But in deathmatches with the game Grand Theft Auto V Online, there are times I don't know if it is lag or if I am missing the shot, since it seems I should have killed the opposing player and yet I end up dying. My internet speed is 7.66 Mbps Download and .96 Mbps Upload and a ping of 31ms. Is this sufficient to avoid lagging regularly in deathmatches where it affects your shot? Or do I need a better speed in order to avoid lagging? 

It works wonderfully most of the time in other game settings, such as racing, etc. But it still may lag once in a while, but its pretty rare so I'm not worried about those game modes. But in something like deathmatches, where bullets come at you and are delivered in split seconds, lagging may not be so obvious yet it still greatly affects me. 

So do you think my above speed is sufficient to play without it disturbing me during deathmatches?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Your Internet speed should be sufficient enough. Are there certain times of the day in particular that you notice this lag? Also, are there other devices on your network that are being used for Internet activity at the same time?


----------



## amodoko (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the reply, much appreciated. I haven't noticed it during specific times of the day, so I will have to note that from now on. And there aren't any other devices using the internet. My laptop is always connected to the internet, but it is never downloading or loading anything while I'm gaming. I am the only one in my house, so unless I'm missing something technical here, I don't think anything else is using the internet while I'm gaming. 

It seems to happen more when multiple people are in the same game room. Especially if they are all physically close to each other within that game room. I've even had it happen once late at night when I was in a deathmatch with just 2 other people, so a total of 3 people including myself. But usually it will be okay with that many people. It happens more when more people are in a room.

I have ATT Uverse and it has the fiber optic cables I believe, but I also have the slowest speed package. I am using the wireless router that I rent from them, so I don't have my own wireless router. 

I was wondering if I just go out and buy myself my own router if that will help me get better speeds?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

If possible, one thing I would suggest is hard wiring your computer to the router. Wireless connections are much more susceptible to interference, and that could possibly be a contributing factor.


----------



## amodoko (Jan 12, 2013)

Okay, thanks so much for the information, I will try hard wiring eventually to see if it improves. I appreciate it


----------

